# mites on mantids face



## beckyl92 (Sep 12, 2009)

someone i know recently bought an adult female mantis. he recieved it with mites on its face..

he told me he can't deal with mites and he doesn't know what to do so i said id take her off his hands.

the guy he got it from is ignoreing his PMs.

heres a picture of her face:







does anyone know how to get rid of them without hurting her?

also, are they eating her face?


----------



## Matticus (Sep 12, 2009)

I would try feeding her and then gently brushing the mites off with a Qtip or cotton swab. Many mites are parasitic, and they may be sucking some of her blood, but they are not eating her face, persay.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 12, 2009)

Try using a wet Q-tip (cotton swab) to rub them off. You will have to hold her steady, because she won't allow you to rub her face.


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2009)

I've seen them on wild beetles before but never a mantis.


----------



## massaman (Sep 12, 2009)

maybe she willl eventually rub them off when she cleans herself


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd rinse her face off in the sink under warm running water, then use the Q-tip to remove any cling ons. Yes, I know this is easier said than done, lol.  Have fun!


----------



## beckyl92 (Sep 13, 2009)

so will they just come off with water?

ive heard mites don't do too well in wet conditions.


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 13, 2009)

I would try a dry q-tip first, then vegetable oil (very, very little) on a q-tip next. Water doesn't bother most mites, except in force for mechanical removal (blasting them off). In the spot that they are, the mantis likely can't remove them, due to location of the forearm brush or recess of the eye to facial area being a crevasse that it can't reach/sweep.

I'd also get rid of them quickly and in quarantine lest you get them on all your mantids.


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 13, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> ... use the Q-tip to remove any cling ons. Yes, I know this is easier said than done, lol.  Have fun!


How do I resist making Klingon jokes?  :lol: :lol:


----------



## beckyl92 (Sep 13, 2009)

eeek.

they could get on my other mantids?  

ill keep her away from them.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 13, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> How do I resist making Klingon jokes?  :lol: :lol:


Everyone! we have a trekkie on the forum


----------



## ismart (Sep 14, 2009)

You could dip her head in bleach real quick! Or burn them off with a lighter! :lol: Sorry i just could not help it. :lol: But in all seriousness i would just take a magniflying glass and some tweezers and try tp pic them off. Well of course if there is not a ridiculous amount on her.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 14, 2009)

ismart said:


> You could dip her head in bleach real quick! Or burn them off with a lighter! :lol: Sorry i just could not help it. :lol: But in all seriousness i would just take a magniflying glass and some tweezers and try tp pic them off. Well of course if there is not a ridiculous amount on her.


OK, Paul... hehe.... I'd really like to see that scenario!  Magnifying glass in one hand, tweezers in the other, mantis long gone after the first attempt! :lol: I imagine the Q-tip poking her in the face is going to be a rough go as it is, lol! Or do they make mantis straight jackets?


----------



## ismart (Sep 14, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> OK, Paul... hehe.... I'd really like to see that scenario!  Magnifying glass in one hand, tweezers in the other, mantis long gone after the first attempt! :lol: I imagine the Q-tip poking her in the face is going to be a rough go as it is, lol! Or do they make mantis straight jackets?


Come now katt, you have to show her no fear!  So what if her claws are digging into your hand, and her mandibles are chewing into your index finger. No worries! :lol: You could always take some fishing line and hog tie her!  that will put her straight. :lol: That rape cone thingy would come in handy right about now.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 14, 2009)

ismart said:


> Come now katt, you have to show her no fear!  So what if her claws are digging into your hand, and her mandibles are chewing into your index finger. No worries! :lol: You could always take some fishing line and hog tie her!  that will put her straight. :lol: That rape cone thingy would come in handy right about now.


----------



## massaman (Sep 14, 2009)

maybe if you make the conditions to humid and to warm the mites if that is what that is will just let go and hop off but not sure and wonder if its like those that cling to daddy long legs!


----------



## C.Price (Sep 14, 2009)

Most mites don't like very dry conditions and talcum or baby power will suffocate them. Never had this problem with mantis but works for spiders.


----------



## beckyl92 (Sep 14, 2009)

would it hurt her if i put baby powder in the corner of her eyes?

i


----------



## ismart (Sep 14, 2009)

C.Price said:


> Most mites don't like very dry conditions and talcum or baby power will suffocate them. Never had this problem with mantis but works for spiders.


Great idear!  



BeckyL said:


> would it hurt her if i put baby powder in the corner of her eyes?i


I would doubt that it would do any damange. Try one eye and see what happens.


----------



## C.Price (Sep 14, 2009)

With spiders I use a small paint brush and just lightly dust them then keep them very dry for a while. Never had it hurt a spider but like I said never had this problem with mantis. Good luck


----------



## beckyl92 (Sep 14, 2009)

okay thanks alot  

im glad i don't have to try the ear bud thing.

would be pretty brutal.


----------

